# What type of driving licence do I need?



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I have the standard UK issue European Driving Licence. It's about 12 years old so it's the pink and green paper version. I have not applied for the photocard version; I don't see the point when it is only valid in some places when you also present the paper part.

I was looking at the 2009 Phillips Europe Road Atlas which suggested that to drive in Italy I also require an International Driving Permit. Looking at the web this afternoon would suggest that I don't. 

What are other peoples experiences?

Tony


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I think you might find that your drivers licence has expired, not sure about those old ones but the new credit card type has an expiry date on them.
Would advise you to get an international licence (from AA or similar), that way you will be safe. This might help>

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/DG_10023103


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I've still have the old pink and green paper licence and it is valid in Italy, unlike the credit card licence its valid until you are 70 as long as you dont change address


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

tviall said:


> I have the standard UK issue European Driving Licence. It's about 12 years old so it's the pink and green paper version. I have not applied for the photocard version; I don't see the point when it is only valid in some places when you also present the paper part.
> 
> I was looking at the 2009 Phillips Europe Road Atlas which suggested that to drive in Italy I also require an International Driving Permit. Looking at the web this afternoon would suggest that I don't.
> 
> ...


Tony

Your current driving licence is valid until you reach the golden age of 70 - only then must it be renewed. If it's anything like my good lady's licence it will show you hold categories, BB, C1 and D1. To renew at age 70, if you want to keep the C1 and D1, then you must pass a medical.

I should point out that a lot of Continental Enforcement Authorities (i.e. Traffic Police etc) prefer the 'credit card' type of licence because it has your photgraph on it, so can be used to positively identify the driver.

To the other posters - the credit card type of licence has the same expiry date (i.e. 70th birthday) as the old paper type licence (apart from the "vocational" licences - HGV and PSV, categories C, CE, D and DE which expire on or about your 45th birthday and are renewable every 5 years thereafter), the only thing that expires is the photograph, which is valid for 10 years - the date shown at 4b is the expiry date of the photograph - all other expiry dates are shown on the rear of the licence.

It is, however, an offence, with a fine of up to £1000, if you do not renew your photograph (at your own cost) when it is due for photographic renewal. See http://tinyurl.com/5nyh3g

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

I am sure that someone will give the definitive but I was given to understand that the photographic licence was mandatory on the continent

regards


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Licence in Italy*

 Ciao tutti,
well trying to get my Chausson registered here, and a long experience of bureaucracy, I'm becoming involuntarily a bit of an expert on the legislation, without making any claims to know it all, or to be correct in my interpretation.
Your driving licence, if valid in your home country, is also valid in any other EU country. EU enforcement agencies do not always know this. They like to see a photo as well, so if you have the 'paper' UK licence, carry a photo with it as well. The Carabinieri confiscated my 'paper' licence some time ago (about 4/5 years) saying it wasn't valid. I then presented copies of the respective EU legislation to the confiscating authority in Naples, and got my licence back straight away with an abject apology.
If you can stand the boredom, decree 91/439/CEE, or in Italian legislation D.M. 16/07/98 G.U. 181 05/08/98.
Just for fun I would love to take this beast to Naples for registration:

saluti,
eddied


----------

